# NFAA Nationals



## Brown Hornet

Drink beer...fish....and play golf.:wink:


----------



## SCS

There are plenty of bars and night clubs in the area, 3 golf courses within 15 minutes of the club. The club you'll be shooting at has a stocked trout pond. The Conodoguinet Creek is a couple of minutes away, Yellow Breeches Creek (trout) is about 1/2 hour away, and the Susquehenna River (bass) is within 1/2 hour.
Steve


----------



## psargeant

SCS said:


> There are plenty of bars and night clubs in the area, 3 golf courses within 15 minutes of the club. The club you'll be shooting at has a stocked trout pond. The Conodoguinet Creek is a couple of minutes away, Yellow Breeches Creek (trout) is about 1/2 hour away, and the Susquehenna River (bass) is within 1/2 hour.
> Steve


Sounds good...I just keep getting more and more excited about it...you ready to do some drinking Hornet...???


----------



## Brown Hornet

SCS said:


> There are plenty of bars and night clubs in the area, 3 golf courses within 15 minutes of the club. The club you'll be shooting at has a stocked trout pond. The Conodoguinet Creek is a couple of minutes away, Yellow Breeches Creek (trout) is about 1/2 hour away, and the Susquehenna River (bass) is within 1/2 hour.
> Steve


Stocked trout pond....that isn't fishing:wink:....but I may have to bring a rod to go catch some smallies


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Sounds good...I just keep getting more and more excited about it...you ready to do some drinking Hornet...???


Do you like your bow?:wink:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> Do you like your bow?:wink:


Huh...


----------



## Dave T

If I get to go I will spend as much time as possible at Gettysburg. As an American History buff that would be an opportunity I couldn't pass up.

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Huh...


The answer to both questions is the same....YES:doh:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> The answer to both questions is the same....YES:doh:


I must be a little thick this AM...work has got my head spinning...


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Mechanicsburg is the Augusta National of Field Courses. 

Glad to see that they finally got the bid. 

This will prove to the NFAA that an EastCoast venue is a must especially in the Mid-Atlantic area.

I guarentee Mechanicsburg will be the highest turn out in a long long time for Outdoor Nats!!!!!


----------



## CHPro

Not sure you need to "prove" anything on that score with the NFAA. As far as I know most in the NFAA have always favored a 3 location rotation which included an easterly coast location....ala Watkins Glen. Unfortunately when the Glen opted to no longer bid on Natls the NFAA was left with only 2 sites to rotate around, neither east of the Mississippi. As long as I can remember whenever the shoot rotated to the East the attendance was higher than the Midwest and West rotations.....possibly with the exception when the Natl came through WI a couple times back in the '90's.....but you probably aren't old enough to remember those Natls up in Wausau :tongue:!

Then again, I could be wrong ! Regardless, hoping to make it out to PA next year for Natls, even if only for an extended weekend .

>>------>


----------



## mnjeff

*format*

will it be the 3 -5 day format? I personally like the 5 day only format. Will the unmarked 3-d travel there also?


----------



## SCS

Wedensday thru Sunday
Steve


----------



## Rick Chace

*08*

Where is the the 08 outdoor Nat going to be ?


----------



## rudeman

This year is Yankton, SD from 7/21-7/25.


----------



## Unclegus

Let me put my two cents in here for what it's worth. I've been hoping this would actually happen ever since the rumor started that they had ambitions to bid on a nationals. Phil and his guys do a great job and have an absolute five star range. Expect some five sixties. This is just about as good as it gets in my opinion... I just hope it doesn't rain like it always does at the Mids..... 

Just how much different does the range look since they took out a lot of the big trees???????


----------



## SCS

A couple of the targets had to be repositioned for safety sake. Other than that, not much different.
Steve


----------



## Masterarcher

*2009 Outdoor Nats*

What airport is close for those of us on the West coast?


----------



## psequick

*things to in in 09*

things to do in Mechanicsburg/Harrisburg.


Take a tour of the Harley Davison Factory.

Take a trip to Lancaster Archery.

Go see a AA baseball game (Harrisburg Senators)

Tour a microbrew (Appalicaran Brewing and Troeg Breweris)

Go fishin' on the Susquehanna River...world class smallmouth......Clouser Minnow???

Just a few suggestion...

I look forward to seein' you all in the Keytone State next year


----------



## X Hunter

SCS said:


> I found out last night that Mechanicsburg Sportsman Assoc. (Mechanicsburg, PA) will be hosting the 2009 NFAA Field Nationals. Just to try to plan ahead, what do the shooters like to do in their down time? Do you come with your family, or by yourself? I'm trying to get some information together about the area, but need to know what shooters want to do. We have Hershey Park, the Gettysburg Battlefield and a newly opened casino within a 45 minute drive.
> Anyone have any ideas? Let me know.
> Steve


Heard they might run the 3-5 option too....any truth to this??? I'm still gonna shoot 5 though.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

12 hunter said:


> Heard they might run the 3-5 option too....any truth to this??? I'm still gonna shoot 5 though.


Yes BB, It a wed - sun 3-5!!!!


----------



## Bownut61

I knew last fall that they had bid on it. Did they get it for sure?? It's a nice course. A little too open for my liking since they took out many trees. Since joining the NFAA I'm real happy to have a shoot like this so close home. It's just 75 miles for me. Our State Field/Hunter and Bowhunter/Animal championships are shot there also.


----------



## X Hunter

Hinkelmonster said:


> Yes BB, It a wed - sun 3-5!!!!


Thanks for the info Hink.


----------



## SCS

Just an update.
July 22-26, 2009. 
Anyone else think of anything you want to do? We were talking last night about getting some discount coupons for the local golf courses. Are there any dirt track racing fans? Williams Grove is very close.
Steve


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I know this thread has a little "age" on it, but figured this thread would be better than starting a new onw.

Any info anyone can supply on the host would be appreciated.

Club house facilities (showers, etc.)
On sight camping (hookups or roughing it)?
Any novelty events like Hinky Shoot - Lucky's CD, etc.
Pix of the course 

Thanks 
Lee


----------



## pragmatic_lee

One more question (for now)

Must you shoot any "qualifier" before going to the Nationals?


----------



## [email protected]

*Airports*



Masterarcher said:


> What airport is close for those of us on the West coast?


You might want to check out the fairs to Philadelphia, Harrisburg, or Baltimore MD.


----------



## blondstar

Unclegus said:


> Let me put my two cents in here for what it's worth. I've been hoping this would actually happen ever since the rumor started that they had ambitions to bid on a nationals. Phil and his guys do a great job and have an absolute five star range. Expect some five sixties. This is just about as good as it gets in my opinion... I just hope it doesn't rain like it always does at the Mids.....
> 
> Just how much different does the range look since they took out a lot of the big trees???????



I never shot there before this weekend, but the lanes are wide. Great course, hoping to get back for the animal round in Aug


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know this thread has a little "age" on it, but figured this thread would be better than starting a new onw.
> 
> Any info anyone can supply on the host would be appreciated.
> 
> Club house facilities (showers, etc.)
> On sight camping (hookups or roughing it)?
> Any novelty events like Hinky Shoot - Lucky's CD, etc.
> Pix of the course
> 
> Thanks
> Lee


Hey Lee
I can help with some, there was camping but no hook ups, but for the nationals they might use it for parking. I wish I had took my camera this weekend I would have got some good pics.


----------



## TCR1

Also in Gettysburg are the Ghost tours, plenty of shopping in the square for some unique things (do you think they'll let me carry a Civil War cannonball onto the plane ), when I am there, I am usually visiting family.

If you happen down that way for dinner, there is a place called the Hickory Bridge Farm, it is amazing. Served family style and bottomless. You can stop by the winery nearby and take your own wine to dinner (You may as well do some wine tasting before buying too).

Only problem I am seeing with the nationals next year is that they start on my wife's birthday.


----------



## Jbird

*No Problem*

I always wonder about people who fail to make the Nationals because it fell on someone's birthday or their anniversary. My wife always says that those events can easily be celebrated the week before or the week after with no skin off her nose. Granted my wife is a shooter but how happy would she be if I missed something I wait all year for to attend a birthday party? We have always tried to see that the other gets the things they value. It's worked for us for 35 years and counting.
Jbird


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> One more question (for now)
> 
> Must you shoot any "qualifier" before going to the Nationals?


The only qualifier is if you bank acoount has sufficent funds....:wink::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> The only qualifier is if you bank acoount has sufficent funds....:wink::tongue:


By Nationals time next year, I plan to have "earned" enough "crispys" to make the trip. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Heeg

*Next Years NFAA Outdoor Nationals - 2009*

Folks

This has probably been brought up before some, but my daughter and I are setting up next years schedule and travel plans.
My question is the location for 2009 NFAA Outdoor Nationals I remember that it’s in the eastern part of the country and someone stated that the location is supposed to be top notch as far as the courses.
Would anyone like to enlighten some of us on the location, type of course terrain, and availability of hotels, cabins and so forth.
This may be of interest to many??
I also heard someone say last week they thought next years event was in June instead July??

Have a Great Day!


----------



## X-Ray

*mechanicsburg penn.*

you can also go to NFAA website.


----------



## Jeff Heeg

Ray

That’s to easy, Anybody can simply say that.
I already did that “ didn’t see much” not only that but they don’t say much about the area and so forth anyways. I know we have some archer’s that know the area and may have even shot there already


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Okay it's in Mechanicsburg, PA, just south/west of Harrisburg. 

You can fly into Harrisburg Int'l but BWI will probably be way cheaper and only about an hour or so drive. 

Hotels are plentiful especially around Carilsile and Harrisburg but there are alot of things/shows in the area so book early!!!!!

THe courses are groomed the hte greens at Augusta, the lanes can handle a semi truck, all 4 shooters can shoot at one time on 95% if not all of the targets. 

They currently have 4 ranges and from what I hear as building another.

The terrain is gentle, they use what little hills they have as best as possibel to make some challenging shots........but...............with that said there will be several VERY HIGH scores shot as this pklace was built for scoring.

Heavy tree cover should keep you mostly out of the sun and wind. A heavy rain will get to you though and you can expect rain as it usually rains there when bows are present!!!


----------



## Jeff Heeg

Thanks Hinky,, Congrats on some good shooting last week.

I seen the NFAA listed next years PA shoot as a Outdoor Championship versus their usual Nationals so I wasn’t sure I also notice it’s almost a month earlier then the normal late July event.
Thanks for giving a little insight on the area and what’s offered Hinky


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Jeff Heeg said:


> Thanks Hinky,, Congrats on some good shooting last week.
> 
> I seen the NFAA listed next years PA shoot as a Outdoor Championship versus their usual Nationals so I wasn’t sure I also notice it’s almost a month earlier then the normal late July event.
> Thanks for giving a little insight on the area and what’s offered Hinky


Before you go bookin anything, wait till Lepera gets on here and verifies those dates are correct. 

It says June 22-26 mon - fri but the shoot was advertised as wed - sun and is usually in july. 

July 22-26 is wed - sun so I think there is a mistake (shocker) on the NFAA website.

I'm sending Lepera a message now.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Just talked to Marihelen and confirmed it's July 22-26 2009


----------



## X-Ray

*outdoor nats*

I see, thought you were just wanting to know where it is being held. I would love to be able to go but I doubt I will make the 2000 mile trip. good luck.


----------



## X Hunter

Mechanicsburg here I come!!!!!

Cant wait to shoot my 1st outdoor national


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Mechanicsburg here I come!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to shoot my 1st outdoor national


We need to see about renting a house or something....I ain't sleepin in a tent all week. :nono:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> We need to see about renting a house or something....I ain't sleepin in a tent all week. :nono:


you can stay at my place hornet it's only an hour and a half drive. most likely Jen and I will be driving up and back each day just split the gas with us:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> you can stay at my place hornet it's only an hour and a half drive. most likely Jen and I will be driving up and back each day just split the gas with us:wink:


Thanks....that is very kind of you.

But there are quite a few of us coming up....so if you take me you would have to have room for VaVince, X Hunter, Deer Slayr, TCR1 and lord knows who else.....:wink:


----------



## I BOW 2

Does anyone know of houses/cabins and what not for rent in the Mechanicsburg area like they have at Yankton??? Ken


----------



## archerpap

Hinkey, it's alittle more open now. They did some timbering, and shooting into the sun in the am may play a factor. Make sure them lenses are clean. Will definitly be lots of high scores. Make sure the bubbles are leveled up, they got some funny off cambers that can get ya quick. Most of the hotels are on the south part of Carlisle along I-81, but I believe there are a few at the I-81/US11 interchange, which will be the Middlesex exit off of I-81. BWI would prolly be your cheapest airport to fly into...Harrisburg is expensive. i live about a 45 minutes north, so if there are any other questions, I'll try to answer them for ya's.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks....that is very kind of you.
> 
> But there are quite a few of us coming up....so if you take me you would have to have room for VaVince, X Hunter, Deer Slayr, TCR1 and lord knows who else.....:wink:




LOL BRING LOTS OF AIR MATTRESSES:wink: not sure my little house would hold that many though.


----------



## rudeman

Hornet - if you guys don't grab this place (http://www.vrbo.com/178406), you probably deserve to stay in a tent. (Their calendar shows it's still available!!)

Oh, as a finder's fee - save me a place "in case" I get to go down there!!


----------



## Unclegus

For my two cents worth, I plan on staying in Carlisle. Lot of motels close the the interstate, plenty of restaurants, and about maby six or seven miles to the range. 

Mechanicsburg has four ranges.. At this point... The steepest thing I can remember is a 14 degree down hill 25 yarder on the red range and a 13 degree 30 yard downhill on I think the blue range. Very few side hill shots.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

rudeman said:


> Hornet - if you guys don't grab this place (http://www.vrbo.com/178406), you probably deserve to stay in a tent. (Their calendar shows it's still available!!)
> 
> Oh, as a finder's fee - save me a place "in case" I get to go down there!!


Hinky's already got that one locked up!!!

I talked to the owner yesterday!!!! Too bad soo sad!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hinky's already got that one locked up!!!
> 
> I talked to the owner yesterday!!!! Too bad soo sad!!!!


I am on the phone with Vince....we are staying with you


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> I am on the phone with Vince....we are staying with you


Actually her name is Janice and we are renting her actual house in Mechancsburg which has a POOL. 

I just sent her an email and told her you'd be in contact about the river house!!!

She's a very sweet lady!!!!


----------



## VA Vince

Hinkelmonster said:


> Actually her name is Janice and we are renting her actual house in Mechancsburg which has a POOL.
> 
> I just sent her an email and told her you'd be in contact about the river house!!!
> 
> She's a very sweet lady!!!!


Well Hornet, There we go. Just need to get some people with some CASH and we can book it.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> Actually her name is Janice and we are renting her actual house in Mechancsburg which has a POOL.
> 
> I just sent her an email and told her you'd be in contact about the river house!!!
> 
> She's a very sweet lady!!!!


:thumb: If I miss a shoot time...it's because I am on the water fishing


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: If I miss a shoot time...it's because I am on the water fishing


I told her that since we are renting her house, we still got dibs on the boat!!!


----------



## sstarnes

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: If I miss a shoot time...it's because I am on the water fishing



Did someone say "fishin":tongue: sign me up


----------



## Brown Hornet

sstarnes said:


> Did someone say "fishin":tongue: sign me up


Heck yeah......we might not get to shoot together....but we can hit the water together for sure:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck yeah......we might not get to shoot together....but we can hit the water together for sure:wink:


You could shoot with Scott and I at least on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> You could shoot with Scott and I at least on Wednesday!!!!


:thumb:


----------



## Bob_Looney

The rent on that house is Sat to Sat or it would be reserved already. :tongue:


----------



## ratboss

*2009 nats*

Of course some people will take offense to this , but usually when I plan to travel somewhere I think it is a good idea to contact the chamber of commerce or the state about the attractions to the area. Not whoever is putting on the event.


----------



## Brown Hornet

ratboss said:


> Of course some people will take offense to this , but usually when I plan to travel somewhere I think it is a good idea to contact the chamber of commerce or the state about the attractions to the area. Not whoever is putting on the event.


The only attractions we need are a place to shoot....got that taken care of:wink:

Fishing and beer


----------



## Kstigall

I'm planning to make my field debut at the '09 Nationals!!

:wink: I expect to whip some tail on the range and on the lake. I hope no one gets their stinger wrung out!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> I'm planning to make my field debut at the '09 Nationals!!
> 
> :wink: I expect to whip some tail on the range and on the lake. I hope no one gets their stinger wrung out!!


It's a river smart guy:wink: You know like the one down the street from your house that you must not be able to catch fish in since you never fish it.:embara:

So what you are saying though is that we have to save one of the rooms in the house for you.


----------



## USNarcher

Bob_Looney said:


> The rent on that house is Sat to Sat or it would be reserved already. :tongue:


Are you saying that you will be going to the Nationals next year?


----------



## Bob_Looney

Yes.


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> It's a river smart guy:wink: You know like the one down the street from your house that you must not be able to catch fish in since you never fish it.:embara:
> 
> So what you are saying though is that we have to save one of the rooms in the house for you.


Yep................:wink: OR I can sleep with you.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> Yep................:wink: OR I can sleep with you.


Hey we are from VA not San Fran......:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I merged the 2009 Nationals threads because of a request.....

Rock Monkey will fill in the rest.....


----------



## DarrinM

I WILL be there for at least 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!

Now what class will I shoot???????


----------



## rock monkey

i'm workin on cliff's notes versions of the rule books.

a basic outdoor shooting rule booklet

gonna let bh go over the first one and if it's ok, i'll do one for the field, hunter and animal rounds.

i'm not gonna take out or selectively edit the content, just take out some of the paragraph numbering. the wording and language will be the same as the nfaa books so that there wont be any confusion. i'll change the font so its a little easier to read.

what i will leave out are the rules for handicapping, indoor rules and specific class rules. i'm just going to give the rules for the rounds and the basics their own files. if you need the super specific details like you archery lawyers gotta have, you can get them from the nfaa site.


once i get them done, i'll post the pdf files at once so they dont get strung out. maybe getting them posted, stickied and locked at the top of the field subforum so that EVERYONE has access to them.


if those that live in and around the area can do their part by listing different places of interest like activities and and establishments, please do. a listing of hotels/motels and campgrounds would be welcomed too. please list the kid friendly stuff too. not everyone goes to these things alone.


----------



## Brown Hornet

DarrinM said:


> I WILL be there for at least 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what class will I shoot???????


We will make a new class for you....

The X PRO/torn up shoulder class


----------



## jarlicker

Lets just call it the Old vette / harley dude class. Shooting optional.


----------



## DarrinM

jarlicker said:


> Lets just call it the Old vette / harley dude class. Shooting optional.


Make it a Victory and you may just have a winner


----------



## rock monkey

ok....got the document stuff done.

i'd like to thank the nfaa and marihelen for their work on the whole constitution and by-laws. i just took the pertinent stuff and changed the font to make it easier on the eyes.

if you guys notice something amiss when comparing them to the whole file, please let me know and i'll correct it and repost it.


----------



## rock monkey

little more help


http://www.mechanicsburgborough.org/

http://local.yahoo.com/PA/Mechanics...3NjcyMDI1BF9zAzk2NjEzNzY2BHNlYwNjaXR5c3RhdGU-

an important link.......

http://www.golflink.com/golf-course..._medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_golf-city-state

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g53156-Mechanicsburg_Pennsylvania-Vacations.html

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?country=US&zipcode=17050&zoom=6

http://www.epodunk.com/cgi-bin/genInfo.php?locIndex=14407


----------



## RedWonder

Here is another link for a little more help as to the area,

I have Carlisle highlighted as the city in this link but Mechanicsburg is between Carlisle and Harrisburg, like maybe 15 minutes or less from either one going up or down I-81.

http://www.visitpa.com/visitpa/cityDetails.pa?name=Carlisle

And of course don't forget Hershey Park which is probably 30 minutes or less from Mechanicsburg on the other side of Harrisburg.

Also from the Golf Course links above, the Rich Valley Golf Course is maybe 5-10 minutes from the Mechanicsburg Archery club tops and the Silver Spring Golf Course is also very close, while it has been years since I played it, it is a 5-10 mile range from Mechanicsburg archery club.

In addition there is an abundance of restaurants/bars/fast food places to choose from for dinner ideas. Pretty much all you have to find when you get the Mechanicsburg is the Carlisle Pike and that has pretty much everything you need on it, unless you have archery equipment issues, then that would be a farther drive. The Carlisle Pike is about 2-5 minutes from the club. Hope this helps everyone.

One last thing there is a go cart track they have an indoor and outdoor track in Carlisle it is called the Sports Emporium. 
here is the link: http://www.carlislesportsemporium.com/
this is like 10-15 minutes away from mechanicsburg.


----------



## Hawksnest88

I live 8 miles from the club, and belong there. My wife and I will be shooting the 2009 NFAA nats. Bill G.


----------



## I BOW 2

Hey Bill how big is your house? Got room for a bunch of Yoopers???? :wink:

On a serious note, do you have a contact for any "Vacation Rental " houses like we had in Yankton? Thanks Ken


----------



## Hawksnest88

Not sure what you had in Yankton Ken, I've never been there. I have been to Chamberlain SD a few times to fly R/C gliders on the slopes along the Missouri river, and worked and hunted around Rapid City. I will try to check out the "vacation" houses as you asked. The areas of Harrisburg, Carlisle, & Mechanicsburg, are really full of all price range motels and campgrounds. Later, Bill


----------



## Melthuselah

I plan on making the 2009 Nationals my first Nationals. I will be bringing my travel trailer. Can someone point me to a good campground or is there one set aside for shooters? 

Thanks Mel


----------



## SCS

Depends on how far you want to drive. Check Gifford Pinchot State Park (www.dcnr.state.pa.us) It's about 45 minutes away.
May also want to check West Shore Area Chamber of Commerce, Cumberland County Chamber of Commerce, or Visitpa.com.
Steve


----------



## Hinkelmonster

SCS said:


> Depends on how far you want to drive. Check Gifford Pinchot State Park (www.dcnr.state.pa.us) It's about 45 minutes away.
> May also want to check West Shore Area Chamber of Commerce, Cumberland County Chamber of Commerce, or Visitpa.com.
> Steve


Spent many a summer at Lake Pinchot as a kid!!!!


----------



## Paul Payne

Has anyone heard wheather they'll be Onsite Camping??? Or is the camping area going to be used for parking??? And if their is Onsite Camping who do we check with to resurve a spot....dont need water or electric....If no onsite camping what is the closest campground...in yankton Lewis and Clark was a great campground and only about 8 miles from shoot...

Paul


----------



## SCS

I'll try to find out for you. I think the camping area is going to be used for parking, though. Check out Western Village Campground in Carlisle. 20 minute drive down I81. Very easy to get to.
Steve


----------



## SCS

One thing I noticed from being up at Worlds was the facility was very nice, but activities for non shooters were few and far between. That is one thing I would like to see done better for the NFAA.
Steve


----------



## John49

I talked with Joann at the PSAA shoot this month. She said that there will be no camping on the grounds for the NFAA shoot.


----------



## aquaholic00

*First time National*

I see it's 5 days ... just wondering how may days you must or can shoot to qualify . Also, what type of rounds (& # of targets) are shot each day.


----------



## deer slayr

*?*

Looks like one of ya'll is going to give me a ride. Who's it going to be. Hinky?, Vince?, Hornet???, Jarlicker?, Or maybe my favorite cousin X Hunter :wink:.


----------



## X Hunter

deer slayr said:


> Looks like one of ya'll is going to give me a ride. Who's it going to be. Hinky?, Vince?, Hornet???, Jarlicker?, Or maybe my favorite cousin X Hunter :wink:.


Im always the favorite when someone wants something!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deer slayr

Sure you are! :wink:



X Hunter said:


> Im always the favorite when someone wants something!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkarrow

*Renting a House*

Does anybody know of anyone who is willing to rent a whole house to a bunch from the great state of Washington?


----------



## itchyfinger

Who is gonna pick me up at the airport??? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet

itchyfinger said:


> Who is gonna pick me up at the airport??? :noidea:


You just make plans to get go and get here.....we will get you to Pa :wink:


----------



## pilotmill

*Things to do*

Wife does photos of the shooting and of the area, she is a landscape photographer so Gettysburg is a must for us. We also like to hang and social with the archery group, and a little parking lot picking music. 
DaveT, if we hook up perhaps we can visit Gettysburg, be my 2nd time but it just gives you chills to think about how it played out there. 

pilot.


----------



## pilotmill

*Things to do*

Wife does photos of the shooting and of the area, she is a landscape photographer so Gettysburg is a must for us. We also like to hang and social with the archery group, and a little parking lot picking music. 
DaveT, if we hook up perhaps we can visit Gettysburg, be my 2nd time but it just gives you chills to think about how it played out there. 

pilot.


----------



## pilotmill

*Things to do*

Wife does photos of the shooting and of the area, she is a landscape photographer so Gettysburg is a must for us. We also like to hang and social with the archery group, and a little parking lot picking music. 
DaveT, if we hook up perhaps we can visit Gettysburg, be my 2nd time but it just gives you chills to think about how it played out there. 

pilot.


----------



## barebowstixx

Looks like a big turnout for NFAA outdoor nats is the rumor,may want to sign up early.The courses at Mechanicsburg are awesome....


----------



## jarlicker

Be forewarned jarlicker is coming to town. He he he.
Mechanicsburg Sportsmen what a great venue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Payne

Did I get the dates for Nationals right??????....is it starting in the middle of the week and is Wednesday thru Sunday...July 22nd till the 26th....I thought it was Monday thu Friday....to give everyone travel time on the weekends...guess I havnt been paying attention....


----------



## I BOW 2

Paul the "New" NFAA thinks this is the only way to go by having a 3/5 day format that includes the weekend. so yes it will start on Wed. and end on Sun. And counting your travel and rest days you will HAVE TO BURN THE SAME IF NOT MORE DAYS OF VACTION TO SHOOT ALL 5 DAYS of the tournament. Must be the new math I keep hearing about. Ken


----------



## Paul Payne

I BOW 2 said:


> Paul the "New" NFAA thinks this is the only way to go by having a 3/5 day format that includes the weekend. so yes it will start on Wed. and end on Sun. And counting your travel and rest days you will HAVE TO BURN THE SAME IF NOT MORE DAYS OF VACTION TO SHOOT ALL 5 DAYS of the tournament. Must be the new math I keep hearing about. Ken



I got it Ken...they think that in this economy everyone needs a few days off for travel....I dont know why I didnt see this months ago...


----------



## pinkarrow

*Room Available at Host Hotel*

I have a reservation at the host hotel for a double room. I will be staying with friends at another hotel. Is anyone interested in my reservation? If so let me know and I will change the name on the room. The room is at the NFAA rate of $99 per night. If there are no takers by the end of June, I will cancel the room. It would be a shame for it to go to waste.


----------



## brtesite

aquaholic00 said:


> I see it's 5 days ... just wondering how may days you must or can shoot to qualify . Also, what type of rounds (& # of targets) are shot each day.


Must shoot fri, then any other combo for Field & hunter.Must have 3 scores, but you can shoot all 5 days.


----------



## brtesite

DarrinM said:


> I WILL be there for at least 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what class will I shoot???????



don't forget to bring your putter


----------



## Jbird

*Outdoor Nationals*

I guess the idea of posting a revised list of entants every Friday only lasted
till June 5.


----------



## voxito

Jbird said:


> I guess the idea of posting a revised list of entants every Friday only lasted
> till June 5.


I thought I was being too impatient when I noticed this. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Unclegus

Yep, that definitely should have taken priority over hosting the Dakota Classic.


----------



## brtesite

Unclegus said:


> Yep, that definitely should have taken priority over hosting the Dakota Classic.



Amen


----------



## brtesite

It was updated the 15th. it was late because of the events that were taken place in Yankton. :zip:


----------



## [email protected]

jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned jarlicker is coming to town. He he he.
> Mechanicsburg Sportsmen what a great venue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jarlicker make sure you bring that funny story that brown hornet was talking about!! You know the one with the Donkey! HA HA HA !!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

[email protected] said:


> Jarlicker make sure you bring that funny story that brown hornet was talking about!! You know the one with the Donkey! HA HA HA !!!!!!!!


Tom, 
It was a "goat" - not a donkey and if Joe tells it like he usually does you'll be 

Speaking of Jarlicker - the man has turned his 28 target DCWC range into 4 "different" ranges. Got a chance to shoot the back half this evening from the "orange" markers - it was like shooting a brand new course.


----------



## Krys1313

I will be at Nationals I paid my registration last night.  yea I am very excited.


----------



## Moparmatty

Krys1313 said:


> I will be at Nationals I paid my registration last night.  yea I am very excited.


Good job PQ. See you there. Should be one hell of a good time if nothing else. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jarlicker

All righty then Oreos for everyone.
Kristal you are in for the time of your life.
Just bring milk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawksnest88

Anybody know the schedule of shooting times for the Mechanicsburg nats, and which rounds are shot on which day?? Thanks, Bill G.


----------



## brtesite

hawksnest88 said:


> anybody know the schedule of shooting times for the mechanicsburg nats, and which rounds are shot on which day?? Thanks, bill g.




9:00 fhafh


----------



## Hawksnest88

brtesite said:


> 9:00 fhafh


Thanks, that helps. Bill G.


----------



## NICEL8D

*Nationals Chicken BBQ*

There will be a Chicken BBQ held Friday from 4pm - 7pm in conjunction with the Pro-Am and opening ceremonies. The cost is $10 a dinner.

Anyone wanting to attend needs to call, or email Mechanicsburg with the number of dinners wanted by Thursday July 16th.

717-766-8001
[email protected]

You may also PM me with your orders by that date.

If you have already ordered, you don't need to do anything.

If we do not receive enough responses, the dinner will have to be canceled and money refunded.


----------



## pinkarrow

*Need Roommate and someone to share*

I just got off the phone with the person who I was going to share my room and my car rental with and she can't go now because of a family emergency. Is there anyone who is interested in sharing a room? I am arriving on Monday the 20th and leaving the following Tuesday the 28th. I am flying into Baltimore (about 1.5 hours from Mechanicsberg) and will be arriving at 5:30 pm on Monday. I know this is short notice but if there is anyone who would be interested please email me at [email protected]. If I can't find anyone by Thursday of this week, I will not be going.


----------



## Brown Hornet

You better post this in the MAIN part of the field forum and also in the General forum.

These "Sticky" threads don't get read as much as you think :wink:


----------



## pinkarrow

*Thanks*

Thanks, I will do it now.


----------



## Moparmatty

Someone must be looking for a room? Someone help this person out! :thumb:


----------



## brtesite

I BOW 2 said:


> Paul the "New" NFAA thinks this is the only way to go by having a 3/5 day format that includes the weekend. so yes it will start on Wed. and end on Sun. And counting your travel and rest days you will HAVE TO BURN THE SAME IF NOT MORE DAYS OF VACTION TO SHOOT ALL 5 DAYS of the tournament. Must be the new math I keep hearing about. Ken



Ken, it has nothing to do with travel days. Look at the numbers :smile:


----------



## josh_X_wny

This will be my first national tournament. How does the Pro-Am work? What is the format and how do you sign up?


----------



## CHPro

Sign-up for the ProAm will be on-site at the registration desk. Probably have at least a couple days to get signed up before registration closes. As far as format, may be a TBA (to be announced) sort of thing. I think the format has changed off and on over the last several years. Last year in Yankton we shot 1/2 of a V-formation (International round?) where basically you shoot 20-65yd in 5yd increments (10 targets total), 3 arrows/target, on some special designed colored target faces. Or at least I think it was a 1/2 V, may have been a condensed version of one and we were only shooting 2 arrows/target? Hard to remember that far back, lol!  Other years we've shot a straight 50yd, 30 arrows on a hunter face. Some years we've shot a "clay pidgeon" shoot at 20-65yd distances.

All for fun regardless the round. Sounds like it'll be even more interesting this year shooting under the lights at night?

>>------->


----------



## josh_X_wny

CHPro said:


> Sign-up for the ProAm will be on-site at the registration desk. Probably have at least a couple days to get signed up before registration closes. As far as format, may be a TBA (to be announced) sort of thing. I think the format has changed off and on over the last several years. Last year in Yankton we shot 1/2 of a V-formation (International round?) where basically you shoot 20-65yd in 5yd increments (10 targets total), 3 arrows/target, on some special designed colored target faces. Or at least I think it was a 1/2 V, may have been a condensed version of one and we were only shooting 2 arrows/target? Hard to remember that far back, lol!  Other years we've shot a straight 50yd, 30 arrows on a hunter face. Some years we've shot a "clay pidgeon" shoot at 20-65yd distances.
> 
> All for fun regardless the round. Sounds like it'll be even more interesting this year shooting under the lights at night?
> 
> >>------->


Thanks for the info. I am only going to be shooting Friday-Sunday, so hopefully they will let us sign up on Friday morning.


----------



## CHPro

I think you'll be safe as long as you sign up Fri a.m. when you get there. I'd be very surprised w/ the 3/5 day format knowing some people won't be starting their Natl until Fri a.m. on the animals that the sign-up for the ProAm would close any sooner than some time during the day on Fri.

>>------>


----------



## I BOW 2

brtesite said:


> Ken, it has nothing to do with travel days. Look at the numbers :smile:


Mike you know it's the cool aid you guys keep drinking!!:tongue::tongue: Ken


----------



## Brown Hornet

CHPro said:


> Sign-up for the ProAm will be on-site at the registration desk. Probably have at least a couple days to get signed up before registration closes. As far as format, may be a TBA (to be announced) sort of thing. I think the format has changed off and on over the last several years. Last year in Yankton we shot 1/2 of a V-formation (International round?) where basically you shoot 20-65yd in 5yd increments (10 targets total), 3 arrows/target, on some special designed colored target faces. Or at least I think it was a 1/2 V, may have been a condensed version of one and we were only shooting 2 arrows/target? Hard to remember that far back, lol!  Other years we've shot a straight 50yd, 30 arrows on a hunter face. Some years we've shot a "clay pidgeon" shoot at 20-65yd distances.
> 
> All for fun regardless the round. Sounds like it'll be even more interesting this year shooting under the lights at night?
> 
> >>------->


What time is the ProAM usually? Am I correct in thinking that it's Fri?

I am THINKING about shooting it....


----------



## Moparmatty

Do we get to pick the Pro of our choice or are we assigned one?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Moparmatty said:


> Do we get to pick the Pro of our choice or are we assigned one?


I think we are assigned one....It wouldn't be fair if we got to pick or take a buddy.


----------



## brtesite

Brown Hornet said:


> What time is the ProAM usually? Am I correct in thinking that it's Fri?
> 
> I am THINKING about shooting it....


suposed to be after the chickin under the lights


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> I think we are assigned one....It wouldn't be fair if we got to pick or take a buddy.


I figured as much but I still had to ask. :d


----------



## Brown Hornet

brtesite said:


> suposed to be after the chickin under the lights


Well I may not shoot then....that's beer:30 :darkbeer:


----------



## Diane Watson

Here is the schedule for Friday...

FRIDAY, JULY 24
Shooters daily check in/pick up scorecards 
7:00 AM – 8:00 AM

28 Target Animal Round 
Shotgun Start 
9:00 AM

Chicken BBQ 
4:00 PM - 6:00 PM

OPENING CEREMONY 
5:30 PM

Pro-Am Shoot- 
Practice Range 
6:00 PM - we will be shooting 20 to 65 yards in 5 yard increments - 2 arrows per target on the ASAP Target Face (Multi Colored Face). It's the same round that was shot in 2008 in Yankton. 

Pro member meeting at range	
Immediately following Pro Am 
8:00 PM

Trade Show All Day


----------



## CHPro

Thanks for the info Diane. Not really going to need those lights at that time of the day, lol ! Quick question on the ProAm, for the non-Pro side. Will youth be allowed to shoot as long as they can shoot out to the 65yd distance? Danny and I are traveling out to PA and I know he'll want to shoot the ProAm as well if opportunity is there.

cya next week,

>>------>


----------



## Diane Watson

Jeff, 

I don't see why not. If they can reach the distance then come on out and have some fun!!! 

Travel Safe... See everyone next week.


----------



## jarlicker

Diane can I reserve a personally guided tour of all of Mechanicsburg's finast Ice Crean Joints with you iin your bug sometime next week.
Life will be good! Guarranteed.


----------



## araz2114

Is there room for a friendly Canadian in the back seat for the ice cream tour?
PLEEEEEAAAAASE:shade::shade:

Chris


----------



## Krys1313

araz2114 said:


> Is there room for a friendly Canadian in the back seat for the ice cream tour?
> PLEEEEEAAAAASE:shade::shade:
> 
> Chris


My VW EOS and I would really enjoy an ice cream tour!!


----------



## CHPro

Someone say Ice Cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in !

>>------>


----------



## SCS

Hit Rakestraws in Mechanicsburg and Massey's in Carlisle! Let me know which one wins. Grew up with Rakestraws, live by Massey's, now.
Steve


----------



## Diane Watson

Definately count me in on the ice cream tour, too! However, I will be flying in late Monday evening, Herbie is staying home.


----------



## Moparmatty

I heading out at 5:30am tomorrow morning for LAS. then on to Mechanicsburg on Tuesday Morning. 

See you all there! :thumb:


----------



## jarlicker

after a long weekend trying to get to Mechanicsburg we finally arrived at 6:00 Sunday evening. Between then and now Treaton has consumed ice cream 5 times and the official ice cream tour has yet to begin. Everyone is in trouble when the official ice cream meeting begins.

Weekend started at the Mootel. Shot 42 Hunter targets and left there at 6:00 PM. Arrived as Massanutten at 12:00 AM and shot their most challenging course the following morning at 9:00 AM. Finished that at 1:00, ate their awesome lunch and then departed for Mechanicsburg via Skyline Drive. Ate ice Cream  Got into Mechanicsburg at 6:00 PM...Ate more ice cream. Shot 28 more targets followed by, you guessed it...more ICE CREAM!!!!!!!! Went to bed, woke up.....found Treaton eating more ice cream!!!!! Boy is gonna explode!!!!

Spent 6 hours traveling the countryside observing covered bridges, Amish farms, and state forest. Ate more ice cream!!!! 

Went to Mechanicsburg, shot 28 targets and ate more ice cream......did I say 5 times??? I meant 10, or so.

Ran into camping buddies Ron Meadows and X Hunter....had dinner. Ice cream has been located at the General Store at the campground. Quality yet to be investigated. Details later......


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> after a long weekend trying to get to Mechanicsburg we finally arrived at 6:00 Sunday evening. Between then and now Treaton has consumed ice cream 5 times and the official ice cream tour has yet to begin. Everyone is in trouble when the official ice cream meeting begins.
> 
> Weekend started at the Mootel. Shot 42 Hunter targets and left there at 6:00 PM. Arrived as Massanutten at 12:00 AM and shot their most challenging course the following morning at 9:00 AM. Finished that at 1:00, ate their awesome lunch and then departed for Mechanicsburg via Skyline Drive. Ate ice Cream  Got into Mechanicsburg at 6:00 PM...Ate more ice cream. Shot 28 more targets followed by, you guessed it...more ICE CREAM!!!!!!!! Went to bed, woke up.....found Treaton eating more ice cream!!!!! Boy is gonna explode!!!!
> 
> Spent 6 hours traveling the countryside observing covered bridges, Amish farms, and state forest. Ate more ice cream!!!!
> 
> Went to Mechanicsburg, shot 28 targets and ate more ice cream......did I say 5 times??? I meant 10, or so.
> 
> Ran into camping buddies Ron Meadows and X Hunter....had dinner. Ice cream has been located at the General Store at the campground. Quality yet to be investigated. Details later......


Find me some mint chocolate chip 

and tell Brad to not drink all the beer in Pa before I get there :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

I just want to take a moment to thank Mechanicsburg Archers and Mechanicsburg Sportsmens Association for their hospitality, hard work and dedication and absolutely impeccable shooting courses and facilities. The shoot was awesome, the courses in great shape, despite flooding rains most every evening, the food and assistance for about anything you needed was also first rate.

Thanks to all who put in the time and effort to make this a great Nationals. I look forward to returning for the next one. :yo: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Moparmatty

IGluIt4U said:


> I just want to take a moment to thank Mechanicsburg Archers and Mechanicsburg Sportsmens Association for their hospitality, hard work and dedication and absolutely impeccable shooting courses and facilities. The shoot was awesome, the courses in great shape, despite flooding rains most every evening, the food and assistance for about anything you needed was also first rate.
> 
> Thanks to all who put in the time and effort to make this a great Nationals. I look forward to returning for the next one. :yo: :clap: :cheers:


Couldn't have said it any better myself. 

Thanks for putting on such a great event.


----------



## zenarch

Moparmatty said:


> Couldn't have said it any better myself.
> 
> Thanks for putting on such a great event.


Add one more well done for the best nationals yet.
Joe B.


----------



## Paul Payne

IGluIt4U said:


> I just want to take a moment to thank Mechanicsburg Archers and Mechanicsburg Sportsmens Association for their hospitality, hard work and dedication and absolutely impeccable shooting courses and facilities. The shoot was awesome, the courses in great shape, despite flooding rains most every evening, the food and assistance for about anything you needed was also first rate.
> 
> Thanks to all who put in the time and effort to make this a great Nationals. I look forward to returning for the next one. :yo: :clap: :cheers:


I also wanted to say "Job well done".....If the NFAA had registration today for 2012 I'd be the first to be registered...Dispite the rain we had the courses were Top Notch, and I'm already looking forward to going back....it could become a permanent sight for all I care


----------



## CHPro

Ditto the above kudos. My son and I had a great time. Courses were excellent, never shot on such beautiful ranges, and to get to shoot on 5 all at the same location, I'm envious of you folks who are members. Food was great as well, plenty of water laid out on the course, as well as other snacks and drinks. Really enjoyed ourselves and looking forward to shooting there again in '12, and planning on dragging more w/ us.

Thanks for all the hard work.

JB >>----->


----------

